# WinCC Variablen verknüpfen im Dynamik-Dialog



## AlexTh (3 Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Ich muss sagen, dass ich mich mit WinCC etc. noch nicht so gut auskenne und auch von meiner Firma her nur auf einen Lehrgang hoffen kann.

Ich wollte eine "Problemmaschine" im WinCC visualisieren, in der ich die Zustände einzelner Initiatoren abfrage und dann grafisch darstelle.
Man kann von außen her nicht in die Anlage hineinsehen, daher ergibt sich diese Lösung, um zu sehen, wo die Maschine überhaupt steht.

Mein Problem ist nun folgendes: wenn ich Variablen verknüpfen will, kann ich dies auch direkt im Dynamik-Dialog tun oder muss ich etwas in C programmieren, um dies zu realisieren?

In der Hilfe habe ich nichts gefunden. Es gibt jedoch eine Liste mit Befehlen, die ungefähr so aussieht (hab sie nicht mehr ganz im Kopf):

! - Negation
& - Und
...

Wenn ich die Variablen wie untenstehend im Dynamik-Dialog eintrage, so werden sie zwar übernommen, jedoch ist nicht die gewünschte Funktion gegeben.

!'Aushub_oben'&'Teil_vorhanden'
müsste laut Hilfe folgender Logik entsprechen:
UND-NICHT 'Aushub oben' UND 'Teil vorhanden'

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen. Schwer scheint es ja nicht zu sein. Leider habe ich auch keine Beispiele für eine solche Programmierung, geschweige denn irgendwelche Tutorials dazu gefunden.

MfG AlexTh


----------



## WendeMarkus (3 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

im Dynamik Dialog kannst du Boolsche Variablen glaube ich nicht vernüpfen, das habe ich aber auch noch nicht probiert.
Du kannst aber Mathematische Operationen mit Ganzzahlen und Realwerten ausführen: +; -; *; /

Nutze ich z.B. um einfach mal schnell Promille in Prozent umzurechnen und so ähnliche Sachen, alles andere erfordert dann aber auch C# oder VB...

Die Liste mit den Befehlen ist in der Hilfe zu finden???


----------



## AlexTh (3 Mai 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Einer meiner Kollegen war halt der Meinung, dass es möglich sei und nach vielem hin und her fand ich in der Hilfe eine Liste mit den Zeichen für die jeweiligen Verknüpfungen. Komischerweise nimmt er die Eingabe dieser Zeichen auch an.
Ich bin mir nicht genau sicher, allerdings glaube ich, dass die Negation sogar funktioniert hat.

Die Liste gehörte eigentlich auch zur C#-Programmierung und war deshalb nur über Umwege zu finden. Ich habe sie einfach versucht für den Dynamik-Dialog zu verwenden.

Gibt es irgendwo ein Beispiel, wie ein solches C#- oder VB-Script aussieht? Denn auch, wenn ich es nicht programmieren kann, sollte wenigstens das Verständnis dafür da sein - hoffe ich. Vielleicht könnte ich mir dann etwas passendes basteln.


----------



## Kai (3 Mai 2011)

AlexTh schrieb:


> !'Aushub_oben'&'Teil_vorhanden'
> müsste laut Hilfe folgender Logik entsprechen:
> UND-NICHT 'Aushub oben' UND 'Teil vorhanden'


 


AlexTh schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo ein Beispiel, wie ein solches C#- oder VB-Script aussieht? Denn auch, wenn ich es nicht programmieren kann, sollte wenigstens das Verständnis dafür da sein - hoffe ich. Vielleicht könnte ich mir dann etwas passendes basteln.


 
Vielleicht hilft das folgende VBScript in WinCC V6.0 für ein 5/3-Wegeventil weiter:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=24588

Gruß Kai


----------



## WendeMarkus (3 Mai 2011)

Hey AlexTh,

ich habe gerade die von Dir beschriebenen Funktionen mit 2 Boolschen Variablen getestet und muss sagen, funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei!
Müsste bei Dir also Theoretisch auch Funktionieren...


----------



## AlexTh (4 Mai 2011)

Siehe da. Da suche ich verzweifelt nach Hilfe, tue das was ich schon vorher ewig tat, nämlich die ganze Sache zu googlen und heute werde ich erstmalig fündig.

http://wincc.zip.at/viewtopic.php?p=250&sid=7d4041454d7264029a3698faec82e47d

Man muss also kein C# o.ä. können.


----------

